# Hymer fridge



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

cant get my fridge to ignite on gas works on 12 volt, any ideas, how do i remove to have a look . i do realise the implication of diy , fumes etc . i do have experience but to save time has anyone had same prob 
regards gary


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Make, model, age would help.


----------



## 111269 (Apr 11, 2008)

i experienced the same problem some weeks ago , then the other half said "have you switched the 12 volt switch on " which supplys the spark ignition ? yes shes right i am a bit thick sometimes, ahahahah.
regards.


----------



## 111269 (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry GARY I REALISE YOU ARE OK ON 12 VOLT, maybe i am thick full time?.
regards


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

its ok i am a bit thick sometimes but 12 volt is on (have been known to try it without). the van is 2003 and the fridge is electrolux .when i first swithed on it did fire up then mrs told me it was flashing ,then i tried again thats when it would not fire up. gas is on and bottle full


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . still would help to know the model number !


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

hi vicdicdoc
its a dometic rm6401(L)
gary


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Gary,
. . ok, you say you have gas; -
1. does the cooker or hob light ok ? [proving there is gas getting through.
2. if yes, do you hear 'clicking' sound when trying to ignite the fridge ? [proving the peizo electric spark is working]
3. if yes, then it could be the thermo-couple faulty or the flame jet blocked or 'sooted' up . . .

Although not difficult to rectify, pinpointing the exact problem can be a real pain in the backside, [from experience] my advice is to contact your nearest Electrolux [Dometic] repair agent - [again] from experience I suggest you contact Pete at Ashbridge Domestic Appliances = call direct on 01233 895200 
or e-mail to 
[email protected] or www.ashbridgedomestic.co.uk


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

hob working and piezo clicking, i'll give your man a ring many thanks
gary


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We had this problem a couple months back. All the same issues. Took it to our electrical guy who ended up just cleaning out the tube that supplies the gas. It wasn't an electrical problem. You take the cover off the area where the flame should be. Then clean the tube with a thin piece of wire, blow all the dust out of the area with compressed air if you like. Then give it a try.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks jhelm ,did he take the unit out to do it
gary


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

No, you remove the lower vent on the outside of the camper. Then remove the little metal cover over the lower part of the burner. Took him all of 5 minutes.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for your help but i do not have a bottom vent
its a problem regards
gary


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Huh - you don't have a bottom vent?

Very unusual.

The fridge needs a current of air flowing upwards to cool the gubbins and a source of fresh air for the gas burner.

That is invariably via a lower grille/vent.

Is there a grille/vent in the floor?


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

hi pippin
no i aint got a bottom vent,(wait for the comments). the reason for this is the hymer new style rear bumper doesn't leave any room for one.
in fact it isn't really a vent its more an access to the burner, so u don't have to take the fridge out to service it. the air for the condenser actually comes in at the top ,around the exaust from the burner.
anyhow many thanks to u all i finally sorted it .it was dirt from the gas blocking the jet to the burner
thanks to u all. gary


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

on our hymer the lower vent was behind the bumper if you support the bumper and then take out the fixing screws.lower the bumper and you have access to the burner.

whilst in france an old french guy showed us a mod he had done he put a porta loo door just above the bumper so he could access it 


joe


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

interesting joe , but when i took the unit out there was no service access
gary


----------

